# Brazil, Alarmed, Reconsiders Policy on Climate Change



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

What is happening in Brazil would happen even without mankind.
Since NASA redid their records on the hottest year (1933) on record, where is all of the manmade warming coming from?
Carbon offsets are a joke and only make money for more idiots like Algore.
This planet already had it's last warming period....the one that removed the glacial ice from the United States.
Global warming is just natural as all weather is...


----------

